# Question about Canary Islands



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

Hi 

We have finally made the decision to move to the Canary Islands. It won't be until the middle of 2013 because of our youngest daughter finishing college. This gives us plenty of time to really get things sorted.

My reason for coming on here is to ask everyone out there for the things to watch out for when looking for businesses, houses etc.

Also we (other half is Ian) would like to get to know people through the forum as we are coming out next September and it would be great to meet up with people who are already settled there.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live on the smallest and least known of the larger Islands, El Hierro. Fortunately for me I am an old git and retired, so I don't need to do the work thing. Which leads me on to tell you that unemployment on the islands is high, however tourism has shown an increase this year, 21%, and staff have and are being recruited. 

I would advise you to rent, do not initially purchase property, it may well be that your chosen destination doesn't live up to your expectations and if you are renting you can easily move on. 

Perhaps you can inform us which island you are interested in and what line of business you wish to conduct.

I have to admire your choice, the climate here is fantastic, we had 25ºC here on the coast yesterday.

Keep firing the questions, someone will have an answer.


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I live on the smallest and least known of the larger Islands, El Hierro. Fortunately for me I am an old git and retired, so I don't need to do the work thing. Which leads me on to tell you that unemployment on the islands is high, however tourism has shown an increase this year, 21%, and staff have and are being recruited.
> 
> I would advise you to rent, do not initially purchase property, it may well be that your chosen destination doesn't live up to your expectations and if you are renting you can easily move on.
> 
> ...


Hi Hepa.
Thank you for the speedy reply. 

Well, as for which island the most likely is Gran Canria followed by Tenerife. Reason for those are primarily they look to be at the higher end of the scale as far as the tourist numbers go and therefore hopefully business assocaited with that, and also Gran Canria looks very good in terms of variety of landcscape on the island.

Why the Canaries? Well I may get shot down here but we have been lead to believe that fluent spanish is not an absolute essential to get by there in the way it might be on the mainland. We both know that we need to learn spanish as well as we can, but i for one am really not that good at languages so an area where there is a high brit ex-pat population has definate advantages. 

The safe route would be to buy an established business although we havent discounted the idea of starting one up, but that adds a whole new level of risks of course. As for type of business fairly open minded. Something that is not open to the early hours is preferred, so not a bar. A cafe is an option but also we are keeping an eye out for service companies geared to supply for the tourist areas. 

Buying a house is out in the short term, partly for the reason you say but also in that the equity here will be needed for a buisness purchase and the move out, so rental is likely to be the only option anyway. 

One thing I would add is that we are not under the illusion that its going to be one long holiday, and that hard work will be needed. However is you are going to do that why not do it on the sun !! 

So really any pointers are useful at this stage and then when we go over in September we should have a better idea of what to look out for. 

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

marshmallow said:


> Hi Hepa.
> Thank you for the speedy reply.
> 
> Well, as for which island the most likely is Gran Canria followed by Tenerife. Reason for those are primarily they look to be at the higher end of the scale as far as the tourist numbers go and therefore hopefully business assocaited with that, and also Gran Canria looks very good in terms of variety of landcscape on the island.
> ...


I'm just wondering if you have ever been to Spain or indeed the Canary Islands... The reason I ask is that you say you'd rather have a café than a bar and I don't think there is too much of a difference in Spain. The opening hours may be different, but both are long if any profit's going to be made I think.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I cannot advise regarding a business here in the Canaries. I did all that in the U.K., the only thing I know is that if you become self employed you require at least €250 per month per person social security payments. 

There are Ex Pats in Gran Canaria, scattered all over the island, but to set up and run a business, you will need to speak Spanish, you will have to deal with the Spanish suppliers, tradesmen, the endless bureaucracy of day to day life and it will all be conducted in Spanish. Perhaps you should sign on for a beginners course in January. You will find that a limited knowledge of the language will open so many doors. I learnt the language and if I with only a basic education can, then anyone can.

Gran Canaria is a good place to be I know it well and have many friends there none though are English. Which part of the island were you thinking of? I have spent quite a lot of time in the south mainly on holiday, but recently we stay in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, the capital, where I first arrived in 1962, there has been a few changes since then.


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm just wondering if you have ever been to Spain or indeed the Canary Islands... The reason I ask is that you say you'd rather have a café than a bar and I don't think there is too much of a difference in Spain. The opening hours may be different, but both are long if any profit's going to be made I think.



Yes I've been to mailand spain many times but only once so far to the canries. The main reason for the september trip is to explore gran canaria and check out the areas on that island. 
As for cafe v bar yes i apreciate that they are not as distinct as here in the uk, but i mean more a cafe come tea room with light snacks maybe rather than an all out bar.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

marshmallow said:


> As for cafe v bar yes i apreciate that they are not as distinct as here in the uk, but i mean more a cafe come tea room with light snacks maybe rather than an all out bar.


I'm afraid you won't get many customers if you don't sell alcohol! Even supermarkets and petrol stations have a bar here.


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm afraid you won't get many customers if you don't sell alcohol! Even supermarkets and petrol stations have a bar here.


I didnt say alcohol free lol, just not a full on evening type drinks only bar. I've sat in many a cafe/bar that does lunches but are not open at night, thats the sort of thing i had in mind. But, a cafe isnt the only idea at all, they just seem to dominate the businesses for sale pages (maybe not a great sign that!). Open to ideas just prefer not to be working 24/7.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just got back from Tenerife, having spent Christmas there. Compared to last year there is quite a marked difference in the increased amount of tourists. it was heaving!!


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Just got back from Tenerife, having spent Christmas there. Compared to last year there is quite a marked difference in the increased amount of tourists. it was heaving!!


I run a boarding business at the moment and some of my customers were going to the Canaries for Christmas and New Year.

I've noticed over the last couple of years more people are going away at Christmas; I'm not sure if it's getting cheaper.

Lesley


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

4 star hotel, 5 nights all inclusive for two persons €600, and that includes a six course Christmas dinner with wine and cava. Plus nightly entertainment.

Good to be back on Hierro though!!


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

Hepa said:


> 4 star hotel, 5 nights all inclusive for two persons €600, and that includes a six course Christmas dinner with wine and cava. Plus nightly entertainment.
> 
> Good to be back on Hierro though!!


Not bad. Unfortunately with the boarding I cannot go away at Christmas at the moment. 

This is one of the reasons we are looking to do something else. At the moment, most of our year is taken up with the business (not complaining, it is doing very well - better than hoped), but it would be nice to have some time to ourselves; even knowing we could close at a particular time or one day a week.

We book 2 weeks holiday every year, which is lovely, but we always have to be here for school holidays, which limits where we can go for holidays, as out of season most of Europe is not warm enough.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Perhaps you should consider self catering apartments?


----------



## IanJam (May 11, 2012)

marshmallow said:


> Hi
> 
> We have finally made the decision to move to the Canary Islands. It won't be until the middle of 2013 because of our youngest daughter finishing college. This gives us plenty of time to really get things sorted.
> 
> ...


Hi there

Just came back from Los Cristianos after managing to sell the bar I bought for a fraction of the price I paid.

A piece of advice: make your research before buying a 'traspaso'. Lots of research. Most of the places do not work, but agents will tell you quite the opposite. Do not believe a word. They are struggling too and need to make a life. The only bars and restaurants that work well are not for sale or they ask something stupid. Then, you will pay the 'traspaso', sign for 5 years rent and will realise that you are not making any profits.

About 50% of the units (locales) are closed. Out of the rest, maybe 10% are making money. You will find out that people selling have been usually a few months. Wonder why? They got into the same rat trap I got into. Tourism is not what it used to be there. People do not expend so much out. Only youngsters at night, but be prepared to pay 80-100,000 for traspaso of a night bar (if you like that life), plus 4000 euros rent but this does not guarantee a return.

I hope this helps.

Ian


----------

